

Does every company have be evil/mean/douchey to become successful? - irollboozers
http://www.pressbuttongoboink.com/2012/02/does-every-company-have-be-evilmeandouchey-to-become-successful/

======
michaelcampbell
Of course not, but right now the hipster mantra is that "success is bad".
Making money for your shareholders is somehow equated with "...at the expense
of everyone who isn't" which is sometimes true, but often not.

------
zhazam
you don't have to be dishonest, a ripoff, "evil/mean/douchey", someone selling
themselves and their principles out for a dime, or morally bankrupt to become
successful

but it helps

~~~
irollboozers
eek. thats encouraging.

